# Best Indian TV Commercials... Resurrected!



## jal_desai (Sep 23, 2008)

hi ppl.. i couldn't find a similar topic so started a new one. We all are mostly around 16 - 26 years of age except a few. so we all must have grown up seeing these classic advertisements on tv. so just thought of reviving those memories... have fun guys!

Titan Ad Minissha Lamba (very old)

Raymonds Ad (Aaj Kal Tere Mere)

Perks (Preity Zinta)

Doodh Doodh Doodh Piyo wonderful Doodh

Jalebee (Dhara)

Fevicol Ad (feat. Rajkumar hirani)

Old Dairy Milk Ad (Awesome)

Old Complan Ad (Shahid Kapoor and Ayesha Takia kids)

add more if u find more...


----------



## jack_the_ripper (Sep 23, 2008)

wow.! nice compilation there.!


----------



## sachin_kothari (Sep 23, 2008)

really nice, specially the Dhara ad.


----------



## jal_desai (Sep 23, 2008)

^^ which one? i still not able to recollect.. tell me more abt it


----------



## 2kewl (Sep 23, 2008)

I remember those Jalebee ad. Used to love it those days


----------



## jack_the_ripper (Sep 23, 2008)

Hamara Bajaj.!!
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=xEV8MWd1p3M&feature=related

Nescafe- Taste that gets u started up!!
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMoDW_cMMgg&feature=related


----------



## eggman (Sep 23, 2008)

_
Shopkeeper: Arey maan gaye!!

Lady: Kise??

Shopkeeper: Aap ki paar ki nazar, aur Nirma Super ...dono ko!!
_

Plz, someone find this one!!

Till then enjoy:
Old Classic Indian Ad of Surf - The Lalitaji Ad


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 23, 2008)

jal_desai said:


> hi ppl.. i couldn't find a similar topic so started a new one. We all are mostly around 16 - 26 years of age except a few. so we all must have grown up seeing these classic advertisements on tv. so just thought of reviving those memories... have fun guys!
> 
> Titan Ad Minissha Lamba (very old)
> 
> ...



_*Doodh Doodh Doodh Piyo wonderful Doodh

*_ lol . What a name!! 

which company's ad is it ??


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 24, 2008)

> Shopkeeper: Aap ki paar ki nazar, aur Nirma Super ...dono ko!!


paar ki nahin parkhee nazar..parkhee means expert 

Lo lalitajee surf dekh lo 

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=CN_plnOolf8&feature=related


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Sep 24, 2008)

One of my favorite ads : 

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=R00T80pwKmE

Bajaj Sunny Zip ..


----------



## jal_desai (Sep 24, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> _*Doodh Doodh Doodh Piyo wonderful Doodh
> 
> *_ lol . What a name!!
> 
> which company's ad is it ??



it's just a campaign to drink more milk.


----------



## eggman (Sep 24, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> paar ki nahin parkhee nazar..parkhee means expert
> 
> Lo lalitajee surf dekh lo
> 
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=CN_plnOolf8&feature=related


Oh....I was a kid back then...lol

But can't find it anywhere!!


----------



## Pat (Sep 24, 2008)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCNHM9f1ABs

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHByj9UXGus

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=slZQG-Xfg7U


----------



## Hitboxx (Sep 24, 2008)

Ah, who can forget * The Zing Thing* 

Those were the days!  *in.youtube.com/watch?v=rS2n18lTCSo&feature=related


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Sep 24, 2008)

The classic cadbury ad :: 
*in.youtube.com/watch?v=0KIqDAijbS8&NR=1

Does anyone have the Dandi namak ad .. Its has a village setting .. 
A man comes looking for salt in a shop .. something blah blah then main part of ad 

*Man :: Tau do rupee ki chai kum pi lena par dandi namak lena*
Tau :: (to shopkeeper )Bhai dandi namak hi dena

This ad was the best example for marketing a product .. Dandi namak spent around 10 crores for advertising .. & got 100 crore sales revenue and then shut shop ..

Actually i have a blog where i put up all these ads .. if its okay i may post a link here ..


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks guys............


----------



## R2K (Sep 25, 2008)

I love commercials of axe deodorant...to sexy huh


----------



## VarDOS (Sep 25, 2008)

Reliance - India Ka Cricket


----------



## trigger (Sep 26, 2008)

jal_desai said:


> hi ppl.. i couldn't find a similar topic so started a new one. We all are mostly around 16 - 26 years of age except a few. so we all must have grown up seeing these classic advertisements on tv. so just thought of reviving those memories... have fun guys!
> 
> Titan Ad Minissha Lamba (very old)


 
where is Minissha Lamba?


----------



## Faun (Sep 26, 2008)

^^The one playing piano


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Sep 27, 2008)

Nice Compilation .. Jai !


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 27, 2008)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUcHO1I_pl8

Glycodin

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=0n6MHpKgyUM&feature=related

Fevicol

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFH-ncg2iJs&feature=related

This one rox


----------



## jal_desai (Sep 28, 2008)

BBThumbHealer said:


> Nice Compilation .. *Jai* !



mere bhai it is JaL.. not Jai...  i have told this in so many posts to so many ppl...


----------



## Indyan (Sep 28, 2008)

^lol
Anyway, this is an awesome thread. Gonna dload them all tonight


----------



## appu (Sep 28, 2008)

jack_the_ripper said:


> Hamara Bajaj.!!
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=xEV8MWd1p3M&feature=related
> 
> Nescafe- Taste that gets u started up!!
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMoDW_cMMgg&feature=related



Bajaj ad really rocks man....thnks



Pat said:


> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCNHM9f1ABs
> 
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHByj9UXGus
> 
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=slZQG-Xfg7U



could u plz atleast mention which ads are they before u paste the links??


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Sep 28, 2008)

jal_desai said:


> mere bhai it is JaL.. not Jai...  i have told this in so many posts to so many ppl...




oopsss ... sry , will keep note of it in future posts !


----------



## appu (Sep 29, 2008)

ax3 said:


> hey ppl which is that ad where guy asks other abt his bike ??
> 
> is it that of bajaj & any 1 with that vid ??



i think ur talking abt bajaj xcd ad where he ask's the other guy standing next to him in a traffic signal about his bike and other details.

i dont have that video maybe someone else may provide it to u


----------



## krinish (Oct 3, 2008)

Old is Gold.
1, Sundrop Ad - Where a young boy wakes up to the delicious aroma of food his mom is cooking and then goes through life sizes puri and other foody before he reaches his Mom.

2. Bajaj Bulb - jab mein choota Bachha taa, Bohut shararat karta ta.

3 - Maggi two minutes add- The old one. Where the hungry little ones are using the plates as musical instruments, waiting for the maggi.

4 - Complan - Im a complan Boy, I am a complan Girl --- Ahhh Ayesha takiya in that.

5 - wil add more.. Sundrop Oil takes the gold.


----------



## red_devil (Oct 4, 2008)

ax3 said:


> @krinish ...... where r the links ???



lol  may be he wants others to find links of those ads and post them here 


btw, I used to love the Mile Sur Mera Tumhara video that used to be aired *very* frequently on DD. 
<i know it doesn't exactly fit the "commercial" tag..but we certainly grew up watching it >


----------



## krinish (Oct 4, 2008)

ax3 said:


> @krinish ...... where r the links ???


 
Sorry folks, youtube banned in my office. No proxy works. tunnelling websites open the site, but the flv videos dont load.


----------



## raksrules (Oct 6, 2008)

does anyone have the link etc for the Pepsi ad featuring aamir, aishwarya and mahima chaudry


----------



## dhimant5 (Jan 24, 2009)

hi! i am in search of a commercial on TV which i saw 2-3 years back.
it had the actor satish kaushik in it. it was a funny ad related to thermal wear for winter. 
i want to know the brand of that thermal wear 
and the ad itself if anyone has it! 

please do help! 
thanks


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 24, 2009)

Allianz Ghajini-copy ad. It's damn hilarious!! 
All Akshay Kumar Thumbs Up ads.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 24, 2009)

I Love You, Rasna! 

*in.youtube.com/watch?v=pKHo-2LNDi8

*in.youtube.com/watch?v=CWC1wj0lkcI&feature=related

nice thread.. 

Lijjat Papad Commercial

*in.youtube.com/watch?v=dhKMjnMUJCU


Parle G
*in.youtube.com/watch?v=5D4PBN0OzuE&feature=related


Fevicol Elephant AD

*in.youtube.com/watch?v=CNxeUSpJ9-I&feature=related

Surf Exel - Daag Acche Hai 
*in.youtube.com/watch?v=mi4yKET-tBg

Centre Shock
*in.youtube.com/watch?v=sMAJP-waPz4&feature=related

Crazy Hair Styling - Center Shock
*in.youtube.com/watch?v=OLNfbqNPKqw&feature=related

Chloromint Ad (Dubaraa Mat Poochhna)
*in.youtube.com/watch?v=6DafkaZLfKc&feature=related

Greenply Funny Ad Sawithri!
*in.youtube.com/watch?v=uakI_QIQaYs&feature=related

Cadbury's India AD -Pappu Pass ho gaya
*in.youtube.com/watch?v=yZeQpcUqKuY&feature=related

Cadburys Dairy Milk - kuch khaas hai hum sabhi mein
*in.youtube.com/watch?v=M_2EEuW4r-w&feature=related


----------



## sahilgarg (May 21, 2010)

do u have this ad with u the clip.....?????


Does anyone have the Dandi namak ad .. Its has a village setting .. 
A man comes looking for salt in a shop .. something blah blah then main part of ad 

*Man :: Tau do rupee ki chai kum pi lena par dandi namak lena*
Tau :: (to shopkeeper )Bhai dandi namak hi dena

This ad was the best example for marketing a product .. Dandi namak spent around 10 crores for advertising .. & got 100 crore sales revenue and then shut shop ..

Actually i have a blog where i put up all these ads .. if its okay i may post a link here ..[/QUOTE]


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 21, 2010)

its a dead thread !


----------



## ico (May 22, 2010)

Threads in Chit-Chat can be bumped. 

---------- Post added at 10:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:23 PM ----------




sahilgarg said:


> do u have this ad with u the clip.....?????
> 
> 
> Does anyone have the Dandi namak ad .. Its has a village setting ..
> ...


*i45.tinypic.com/14uvr13.gif


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 23, 2010)

ico said:


> Threads in Chit-Chat can be bumped.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:23 PM ----------
> 
> ...



My bad! The name itself says "Resurrected"!


----------



## techpro_bunty (May 27, 2010)

I've got around 140 Indian and 20 foreign ads. All selected and good. If you want i can upload it.


----------



## mazzer (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi,

Thank you for this great Idea. I have been looking high and low for a TV ad which I still haven't found. I don't think any search engine can help me, even google. As I think it might be older than google . 

Anyway the ad features the song casablanca and I just remember parts of it. I think it starts with a party where this guy likes a girl and he follows her in his car after she leaves the party. He follows her through the night and at some point I think they change cars.

For the life of me, I can't remember what the ad was for but think it was for some kinda clothing. Not sure though.

If anyone knows what this ad is then please please let me know and I'll be really grateful.

Thanks guys and girls.


----------



## cosmicvicky (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi there!

To start with, I thought I was the only person in this country looking for this bygone time..But I guess we have another one here. Well to tell you about that ad i am really crazy about it and in love with that song ever since it came on the tv somewhere in the year 1994...and the brand in the ad is Casablanca international winterwear (sweaters)..But just like u after searching for that ad in every possible way I know I haven't found it till date...lemme me know dude if you happen to find it .


cosmicvicky


take care


----------



## abhilashakaur (Aug 19, 2012)

Here is the list of best TV commercials of 2012 6 Best Indian TV Commercials of 2012 | Going Branded . You will really enjoy all.


----------

